# How much do you think this goat is worth?



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I need to sell her since I got my goats for milk and she's too wild, I took the risk buying a non-dairy breed b/c I thought she was too pretty to pass up. lol. She's a good little goat, very easy keeper, usually overweight. She's 50% Kiko, not registered, never had any parasite problems when my others goats did, much better hooves than my other goats as well. Her mom is 50/50 Nubian/Boer. Weight tape says 90lbs, but I believe her growth may have been stunted b/c she gave birth to her first baby when she was only 10 months old. Baby was 10lbs at birth, so she's obviously a good breeder! My kids and I are a little attached to her, but I need to sell at least one of my goats. We have too may to hang on to ones that aren't going to be useful. This pic was taken when baby was a week old. Best pic I have of her, but she's a bit bigger now, and a lot fatter. lol


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

The goat I want to sell is the mom, by the way, not the baby.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

Just real quick. Kikos are great milkers and in some cases can give more milk than even Nubian. Many people use Kikos to help with udder confirmation and to increase milk. Because Kikos have 2,3,4 kids quite often they really can't go dry or their kids would die and that line would be weeded out quickly. So Kikos do give alot of great milk and some people do use them as milk goats. Also if she has 25% Nubian in her she should be a good milker because she has Nubian and Kiko in her.

Because she has above average hooves and internal parasite resistance then her stock goes up. People may buy that to put into their already parasite resistant herd or someone may want her to cross into their herd to help with parasites and hooves.

Not being registered will devalue here a little bit but because she is 50% it may not be such a big deal. 90 pounds is a fine size. It is on the smaller end of acceptable Kiko weights though. You would get more if she weighed more but 90 pounds is a good weight. You may want to find a way to get a real weight on here though. I take no stock in tape weights because they don't work. My Kiko does on take weigh 130, 115, 110 but they really weigh 100, 95, 90 pounds. That's quite a large size difference!!

Kidding at 10 months old means she was bred at 5 months which can certainly stunt her growth but you can't do anything about that now. Having kidded at that young and having a kid that size is a good thing. If she raised it healthy and it weaned at a good weight that also brings here stock up. btw that baby looks big!!

An updated picture would be superb. If you could give her age now and how many times she kidded. Also, did she just have that one baby on her first kidding? One kid is not desirable but I would not take that into account just because of her age when she was bred. If she had been 10-12 months when she was bred and only had one, I wouldn't be a big fan of that but because of her age, I wouldn't count that against her. 

So age now and her kidding history and a new picture would help to further determine her worth.

As of the info I have now I would say that you could sell her easily for 200$. I would not take her to a sale because you will not get her full value. If you can find the right buyer you may be able to get 200-250. He age helps because she is already old enough to be bred and her hooves and internal parasite history helps her too.

I would not take less than 175$ for her and would be a little disappointed in anything less than 200$.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Oct 16, 2012)

I think it all depends where you live and how much goats are going for. _*Around here* _you'd probably be lucky to get _any_ amount over $100. (I just got an alpine/boer pair for $100 for the pair. Both polled, both girls, about 4 months old. I got a really good deal, but I'd call them a little untamed.) If you could milk her it might raise the price, but "a little wild" and a mixed breed I dont think would bring in much. Her coloring alone might be worth something to someone, but I'm going with list at around $150 and hope for something around that price. We are approaching winter fast and people might not want to house another goat over winter.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I think it all depends where you live and how much goats are going for. _*Around here* _you'd probably be lucky to get _any_ amount over $100. (I just got an alpine/boer pair for $100 for the pair. Both polled, both girls, about 4 months old. I got a really good deal, but I'd call them a little untamed.) If you could milk her it might raise the price, but "a little wild" and a mixed breed I dont think would bring in much. Her coloring alone might be worth something to someone, but I'm going with list at around $150 and hope for something around that price. We are approaching winter fast and people might not want to house another goat over winter.


Wow!! Goat prices are low there!! I really think that if she can find the right buyer then she could get 200$ for her. Someone that has Kikos already or wants to improve some stuff in there lines. Here percentage Kikos are huge. People are crazy about them and they will breed them up to to purebred status and go from there. So most mixed goats wouldn't be overly desirable but Kikos are huge in that area right now.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks so much, that is exactly what I put on my facebook already, that the least I would take was $175, but she is worth more. I'm glad to know I wasn't far off! She is 16 months old now. She only recently weaned that first baby, who is a doeling, and at 6 months old is only slightly smaller than her mom. It was pretty funny to see the doeling get down on her knees to nurse on her mom who wasn't much bigger! They are almost like twins now. She is an excellent mom. I have a puppy who wants to play with the baby goat, and the baby goat is all for it, but mama will come running from way across the field to "save" her baby from a good time. lol. My friend that I got my goats from said he wasn't surprised she only had one since she was so young, but he would cull her if she didn't have at least twins her second kidding. All of his goats have twins or triplets by their second kidding or he gets rid of them. I just went out and took this pic. Sorry it's not a good pic, but she doesn't really trust me. Ever since I tried to milk her when her baby was young, she just hasn't forgiven me. lol


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't want to distract from the thread, but I've milked several kikos over the years.  They are 'decent' milkers -one was awesome (8# a day at 15 mos. old), but not a one of 'em had a long lactation.  
They dry off at 2.5-4 months, the same as most meat breeds / does I've milked.   

So yes, they are good milkers compared to most boers, udders are generally better (since they are derived from 'wild' dairy goats gone feral), and while I'm sure there are exceptions to every rule - compared to 'milk' breed goats...the lactation length and quantity were a lot less.

Just throwing that out there since I've actually milked a few over time, some through repeated lactations.  

I do agree she's worth around 150$-200$ depending on your market.  Push her 'good mothering, parasite resistance, easy keeper, low maintenance' qualities!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 16, 2012)

hmm.  I've been looking to add a little Kiko to my herd, but anything that might possibly maybe have the work Kiko even mildly associated with it right now is well over 300$, in my area.

If you pushed the easy keeper status, you could prolly get a a little more (around here).

Perhaps you could check your local Craig's list for kiko cross prices to find out.........


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't see any percentage Kikos listed on my local CL for less than $250-300, but they are also all registered. Straw Hat Kikos is in my area, so I really trust his thoughts on this.  I personally think her beautiful coloring makes up for her lack of papers, but I know color isn't important to everyone.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> hmm.  I've been looking to add a little Kiko to my herd, but anything that might possibly maybe have the work Kiko even mildly associated with it right now is well over 300$, in my area.
> 
> If you pushed the easy keeper status, you could prolly get a a little more (around here).
> 
> Perhaps you could check your local Craig's list for kiko cross prices to find out.........


You should buy her RTG!  She's got spots! And Kiko in her too. Price is less that what you've been seeing in your area. She's in NC. A fellow BYHer could still see pics of her even after she goes to a new home.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

The second pic I posted, that is her Easter Sunday baby halfway behind the tree. See how big she is now?! 6 months old and maybe an inch shorter than mom and weight tape says 80lbs. Baby (her name is Cookie and my kids would probably kill me if I ever sold her, so she's not for sale!) is 75% Kiko, and her dad is her grandpa. lol. That's another reason why mama wasn't supposed to be bred before I got her, but she snuck into the buck pen. She's a crafty little thing. lol. Full of personality. She lets my kids pet her, but she won't let me near her, not even close. I really think she will never forgive me for trying to milk her! LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking $275 to $300.00, She looks like a nice doe.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Where are you located redtailgal? I am in Greensboro. She could be yours for $175!  She's a good little goat. I will be sad to see her go, but my hubby is right in insisting I sell any that we aren't going to be milking. I could even breed her back to her dad again if you want a 75% kiko baby in the spring. Line breeding obviously did a good thing in making Cookie. lol. I haven't bred any of my does yet this fall, but my friend I got them from told me to bring them over to put in with his big beautiful Kiko buck.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

haha that's funny. While I like color I would never choose a goat on color. Ever.

As for the prices you guys are seeing for percentages.  I know one thing. Come May I will be selling my percentage Kikos for more than I was going to. Mine will all be registered with the buyers choice of IKGA or NRK registration.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 16, 2012)

She is a pretty girl, I cant argue with that.  My goats are all considerably larger than her (or will be), and well, they are a pushy bunch.  I do like her and I like the price, but I just dont think that she would "fit" my herd.

I do appreciate the offer, though.  

But she doesnt fit the needs of my breeding strategy, and I just cant afford to make an emotional purchase.  I'm not a strong at the OP.......I cant sell one after I bring it home, lol.

I've forwarded a link to this thread to a couple folks I know who may be interested in her, so hopefully, one of them will be interested.  (networking goat style, lol)


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

My herd queen is 170lbs and she holds her own. I really do think her growth was stunted by her getting pregnant way too soon. She was only 10 months old when she had that 9lb baby, who is already her size at 6mos. Just sayin'. 

And thanks so much for passing it on. I do love her, but we could use the money. We have some fencing we need to get done!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok.....got a bite on her.

Can you post a pic of the buck she would be bred to


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2012)

and also, I need to know where in NC are you?  PM me if you'd rather.....


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you were nearer, I would buy her at that price, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> If you were nearer, I would buy her at that price, in a heartbeat.


Come on Jodie. You're not that far away.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2012)

lol SHK

I actually just sent a PM to mama25 discussing where we would meet and a couple other questions about this girl.

Hubby decided that HE was interested in the doe.  and I am REALLY glad.  I want some spots, but couldnt justify it, so now I can have some spots and blame the extra winter feed on hubby!  

But, of course, her first baby here will be a spotted buckling.............


----------



## mama24 (Oct 18, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol SHK
> 
> I actually just sent a PM to mama25 discussing where we would meet and a couple other questions about this girl.
> 
> ...


It's pretty likely that she'll have twins, so maybe you'll get lucky and get a buckling who can be your new herdsire. Looks like the spots in her family are pretty dominant since I've seen both her mama and grandma at my friend's place and they're both very spotted. They both have white spots, though, not sure where the moonspots came from, perhaps something with the Kiko buck brings them out. Her babies are VERY likely to have spots! Just watch any of her babies! She is super smart and passed that on to her doeling as well! They're sweet girls, but if there's something they want, they find a way. Shizune (shih zoo nay) is her name (my kids named her, I won't feel bad if you rename her) and she can open most gates unless they require opposable thumbs. lol. And if I try to bribe her with feed to do something, I can see her thinking about it, and often she will decide that whatever I want isn't worth the bribe! But she hates me for real. I should have given up on milking her after the first day, but I kept at it for a week thinking surely she'd settle down and behave. Nope, and now she hates me and will never forgive me. lol. She lets my kids do anything to her, though, it's just me she distrusts.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, and also, she is a real easy keeper. When I was giving all of my goats grain, she got super fat, and I started separating them at feeding time to keep her from getting any. She is not going to make a noticeable difference in your feed bill.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2012)

Socrates has a gate fetish.  

I finally got the gates to where he cant get them open, but neither can most people.  It's a five step process that involves pushing and pull at the same time.  It needs TWO opposable thumbs, cuz Socrates is a snot.

I really hope that will hold her, lol.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, she's not that bad. lol. Unless you put some food right in her sight on the other side.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2012)

I have committed to purchasing this lil doe!    It was strange..........my hubby talked me into it.  

Her name will have to be changed, (mama24 has already said it wouldnt bother her).  My does all have floral/plant names.  We already have Daisy and Fern.  I am open to suggestions.

She will HOPEFULLY be bred.  I'm already nervous and nesting.  I intend to work on a special stall for her in the barn, for kidding. And hubby and I are working on figuring out the easiest way introduce her to our herd without the drama (my guys can be pretty rough on the new guys).  With her being bred, I dont want to just toss her in there, so she'll be stalled separately (maybe with the babies that I already have) and go out for supervised visits for awhile.

Mama24..........I meant to ask if she had ever been copper bolused?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 19, 2012)

I keep wanting to find a doe that fits the name "Lilly".


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats RTG! Looks like you got a very pretty and nice doe. And congrats to mama24 too!!

Funniest thing is, this was not even in the Buy, Sell, Trade area. She was just asking the worth and now she gets sold to a wonderful BYH member and to a great home.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 19, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Congrats RTG! Looks like you got a very pretty and nice doe. And congrats to mama24 too!!
> 
> Funniest thing is, this was not even in the Buy, Sell, Trade area. She was just asking the worth and now she gets sold to a wonderful BYH member and to a great home.


That is the neat part. BTW I was the first one to say RTG needed to buy her!  So there!  
JK!  
I'm glad she got a new home with a fellow BYHer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, I was wanting her.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 19, 2012)

Ha , my kids and I name all of our does plant names too.  How about Dahlia? Tansy? Clover?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wanting her.


Purchase fee: 175
Breeding Fee: 20
New halter and lead that I braided today:30
Holding fee: 200
rehome fee: 200
boarding fee:150
telling my husband:350

That comes to $125

But for you I'll knock it down to $1100, so long as you pick her up yourself, and I get all of her offspring for the duration of her life.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Ha , my kids and I name all of our does plant names too.  How about Dahlia? Tansy? Clover?


I cant name her Clover.......I've got that name saved for the twin doelings I will have in the future. I have a specific doe that I want bred to a specific buck (or his offspring), and I want them to give twin does that I will name Crimson and Clover, but they have to wait until I can afford the both of them and the 20 hour trip it would take to get them.  Dont want much do I?

Tansy........I like that.  It "goes" well with my herd.  may have to think about that one..........


----------



## kstaven (Oct 19, 2012)

I have had some experience with KiKo goats and agree they usually have a short yet prolific lactation curve. Best way to overcome some of this I have ever experienced is to cross to togg with strong dairy lines. Yes that is the wooly mammoth as some refer to them as.  Then breed back to a very good saanen or nubian. I know it sounds like a lot of crossing, but the end product is a strong milker that is very hardy. At least that has been our experience.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 19, 2012)

You should name her Thistle or something thorny. Rose maybe. Primrose, Acacia, Angelica. Bc she's pretty and very feminine, but boy howdy she's a tough girl. I think you are going to be surprised when she is integrated into your herd. I'm not saying I think she's going to take over as herd queen, but I can guarantee she isn't going to be anywhere near the bottom. She's too smart for that. The hardest part for me is going to be separating her from Cookie. Would you believe I saw 80lb, 6 month old Cookie nursing today??? She's a very attentive mother and never lets her out off her sight for even half a minute

She's never head a copper bolus. I did start adding some extra copper to their loose minerals bc of hoof root and some anemia/worm signs in my other girls, but she is always very healthy. She's had her cdt vaccines and was wormed when I did my other goats, though I think I maybe should not have in hindsight since she never has any signs like the other girls get.

I'm sure she'll be bred. She was in with her dad less than 4 hours along with 20 much older does last year, and that's how I got Cookie. She was separated with the other too young does and somehow snuck in with her mom!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, she and her does will be going the "Boer route" here!

I already have her next baby daddy picked out!

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only $20.00 for a breeding fee. That is a very reasonable price.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm starting to feel bad like I'm taking advantage of my friend now that I'm finding out what most people charge! He's not charging me at all but I'm insisting on giving him some money for feed while they're there


----------



## mama24 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going to miss seeing her around. She is a very pretty goat. 

Silly girl coming to see if that green thing might be treats (I have a light green phone case)










"Like my pink horns? I like to scratch them on pokeweed. It's like fingernail polish, but for horns."





I really cannot believe she's still nursing Cookie. lol. It looks ridiculous!





This one shows her coloring a lot better. I'm not sure why she keeps looking so washed out in pics.





"Quit following me! You know I don't like you!"


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.....

  The baby is almost bigger than her......and she is still nursing!  Hubby asked me today if we were gonna need a weaning pen for next year.  I think that we probably will need one, lol.


hmmmm. I didnt realize that she was that spotted.  Am thinking that it was good hubby talked me into getting her.....


----------



## mama24 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pics of the buck. My friend says he's 2.5 years old. I thought he was older. He's really tall!










In the next pic, the dark reddish brown doe with the lighter spots is my Kiko doe's mom. 





This is my biggest doe, she is also bigger than all of his, except for the dark reddish brown spotted one above. Weight tape says she's 170.













And here's a pic of my sweet girl, Caramel, catching up with her twin sister, Chocolate. So sweet!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.

I'm looking forward to starting my kidding thread..........


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 13, 2012)

HOw's my soon to be girl doing?


----------



## mama24 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good!

btw, I swear that buck was white in the summer!!! Is it normal for their coat color to change so drastically when they grow their winter coat??? So weird! No wonder he throws a lot of red kids!


----------



## lexibot (Nov 18, 2012)

She would sell for $125-$150 here.

Also, Kikos stem from the dairy goat lines, they are considered meat goats, because they can boost a boer goat's genes, but as mentioned above, I can't see why they would be terrible milkers. 

Of course, you probably have tried milking her, and even a dairy goat could give a low amount of milk.

Nice baby btw, that thing is ADORABLE!



			
				mama24 said:
			
		

> Good!
> 
> btw, I swear that buck was white in the summer!!! Is it normal for their coat color to change so drastically when they grow their winter coat??? So weird! No wonder he throws a lot of red kids!


Could be a guess, but I had a kiko buck once, and I noticed his fur got a lot more "oranger" in the fall. I was thinking it could have been because he was spraying himself, but yours looks like it's just markings. Lots of animals change colors from dark to light and visa versa. My old chow dog, he has a deeper red fur coat in the summer.


----------



## mama24 (Nov 19, 2012)

She can't be milked because of her attitude, not her breeding.


----------



## lexibot (Nov 19, 2012)

uhoh, not good, lol. I had a few goats like that (my first ones actually), they were COMPLETELY full grown and likely had never been milked before... best goats I have ever seen around here though, at least their build, and lack of health issues.

Anyway, a lot of them had engorged teats... poor babies, and my hands were too small to milk them, plus they were extremely wild and big... and let's just say I was intimidated, so yes, they walked all over me... . Luckily I was able to sell them to a couple folks who could milk them though. I am sure a lot had to do with my inexperience with them.

There is no other way to learn than to actually roll your sleeves up and trudge deeply... no amount of research is justifiable as actual experience.


For you though, I surely hope Cookie is doing great on your herd, and I hope I can see more pictures of her in the future!


----------



## mama24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just came back from visiting the girls. They all got really fat since they are finally separated from their babies who have nursed far too long. Lol. They all look good and healthy. My big girl Tsunade came to say hello as soon as she saw us, then Caramel took longer, I think bc of the dogs. Shizune wouldn't come over, but that didn't surprise me since she hates me. She was snuggled up with her mom chewing their cud in the sun, too much trouble to get up and see if we had treats I guess. Looks like she got really fat, but I guess that's to be expected considering she was chubby even while nursing. Lol. John wants to keep them till the end of the month, just to be sure. His buck was still chasing a couple around, so they're not all pregnant yet.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 4, 2012)

Any update?

Do you know when she will be ready for us to pick her up?


----------



## mama24 (Dec 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Any update?
> 
> Do you know when she will be ready for us to pick her up?


lol. Did you read the post before yours? my friend thinks the girls should stay till the end of the month. I can talk to him again soon. Do you want me to try and get her in time for Christmas or is early January ok?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 4, 2012)

nope sure didnt.  been distracted lately, sorry.   

We'll shoot for January.

Just let me know when she is ready.


----------



## mama24 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, sure will!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, its January!

Is she ready?  Can we get her yet?  I'll be picking up my other does  soon and would like to re-introduce everyone at once.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jan 5, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, Kiko crosses are being advertised right now for $250. The buck is an import from New Zealand and the Boer side is an African Import but they go for good money. I think she has proven herself somewhat having such a large baby is good, along with her easy kidding and good hooves, parasite resistance, etc.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rtg have you got her yet? Mama 24 hasnt been n for over a month so i dont know, lol


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, she responded by PM.

She's got my goat, lol, but I'll get her by the end of the month......



gonna have BABIES for my birthday!

   

I'm a little excited.  But I hide it well, doncha think?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, she responded by PM.
> 
> She's got my goat, lol, but I'll get her by the end of the month......
> 
> ...


You do.  I mean we wouldn't even know you were a bit excited by your post.  Don't know how you keep it all in like that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't wait! Kikos are great and she seems like a really sweet and nice girl. Congrats again RTG


----------



## mama24 (Jan 7, 2013)

So i brought the girls home yesterday. First thing this pretty girl did was stick one of her horns through the gate trying to undo the latch like she used to to get into the chicken feed. I changed the latch while she was gone and it can't be unmatched without opposable thumbs. Lol. We've already discussed the fact she's a smart little pain in the ass, but redtailgal already has goats like her, so it's not a problem.  I'm going to do some medical preventative type things thus week and she should be good to go in two weeks. She's so pretty, but i didn't miss her while she was at the breeders, so i guess I'll be ok. I am sad she didn't work out for me the way i wanted her, too, because she is so beautiful, but I'm glad she will fit nicely in someone else's herd who well appreciate her beauty.


----------

